# Is there a way to upgrade from gingerbread to ice cream?



## mayala77 (Oct 10, 2012)

I just a mytouch q from t-mobile. It's a pretty good phone, but I just found out it runs on Gingerbread. I wanted to know if there was a way I can make it run on IceCream??


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Unless you find a ROM for your device its not possible. Your manufacturer would have to send the OS to your device.


----------



## mayala77 (Oct 10, 2012)

How would I find a ROM?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can google it but unless you know how to install it I would suggest against it.


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Is ROM built-in phone hardware ? I'm kind of new to this


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Since your new to this stay away from ROMs and just stick with gingerbread.


----------



## lmali92 (Oct 12, 2012)

MyTouch Q is not upgradeable to ICS.
U will not get ICS officially from t-mobile or whoever
Ur only option is 3rd party custom rom, for which you'll have to do a little bit of Google-ing about.

1 of the very easy ways will be to install ROM manager app and do it through that. You're lucky, cyanogen mod 9 is available for for mytouch q.

Do a bit of research and install it if u feel comfortable.
Also make sure to perform frequent backups of ur data.


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

vatanak said:


> Is ROM built-in phone hardware ? I'm kind of new to this


No. A ROM is just like installing Windows on your PC. The difference is that you have to wipe the device completely, then install the custom ROM made specifically for your device.

Given that, there is no way to ensure that all functions will work properly. Much like a PC that requires drivers to operate the hardware within the PC, a phone needs drivers to operate the camera and other options. If there is no proper drivers, then when you install the custom ROM you will be missing some features.

But as stated, if you are unsure of what you are doing, flashing can be dangerous. You could brick your phone and turn it into a nice expensive paperweight. You have to be able to know how to use the CWM or TWRP, ADB as well as how to setup custom ROMS for your own use.

Simply put, if most of what I said above is like trying to read Chinese, you are not ready to install custom ROMS. You need to really start reading about all those things before you even attempt to try and install custom ROMS. 

Plus you have to know up front, installing Custom ROMS means you void your warranty. So nothing will be fixed if broken. There is also no support. You can ask on certain forums where you got the custom ROM, but if something goes wrong, you gotta fix it yourself. 

Case in point, I had an issue installing CM10 using JellyBean 4.1.2 on my device yesterday. I got no system sounds at all. My device was the only device out of all that was using this ROM to exhibit this behavior. There was no support for me and nothing I could do internally to fix it. I was force to format everything and reinstall the ROM on my device. Even after that happened, I still got no sound. But then oddly they started to work again when I restored my phone from the backup made with Google instead of TiBu. (Another Term you need to know as well as Root)

Since there is no ICS being pushed from your carrier for the device, I would say use a Launcher like GOLauncher, ADW EX, Holo or one of the many others out there to make your device look like ICS while still running Gingerbread. It will save you much time and frustration from trying to learn all this on the fly and installing something you might not even like. The MyTouch Q is already not being supported by many cause it is an older device and very few newer ROMS are being made for it. The massive CyanogenMod team, the biggest known custom ROM team, isnt even doing CM10 for that device. They have released the Official CM9 and that is all they are doing for it.

I would highly suggest you just use a Launcher. Unless you ready and willing to dive into the Android world and really learn about it and your device, trying to install custom ROMS is not going to benefit you.


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

So , brother , what is the main goals of getting your phone rooted , then? Just to get paid-apps for free or what ? Well , somebody asked me yesterday while in the class. I know very little about rooting. I suggested that he shouldn't root his system because he is very new to it.


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

vatanak said:


> So , brother , what is the main goals of getting your phone rooted , then? Just to get paid-apps for free or what ? Well , somebody asked me yesterday while in the class. I know very little about rooting. I suggested that he shouldn't root his system because he is very new to it.


No. Rooting is not to get paid apps for free. Rooting is allowing you to gain control over your phone and be the full blown Admin and make changes to the system that were not normally intended. Root should not be done if you dont have a clue what your doing nor to steal paid apps.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

STAY with Gingerbread!!!!!!!! trust me, rooting the phone and installing ICS will leave you wanting Gingerbread back


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

I cant agree with that. I loved ICS. So much that I left stock ICS on my phone for the longest time. When I had my Atrix I had used custom ROMS of ICS for most of its life. I have now gone as far as installing custom built Jelly Bean ROMS and I dont see myself going back to ICS or Gingerbread anytime soon. The updates done with ICS and JB are very nice, but the additions of the custom ROMS that I have are what make it worth it for me.

As I said a few posts ago, use a Launcher. If you just want the look of ICS, that is the best way to go with little hassle.


----------

